

New Amazon terms amount to 'assisted suicide' for book industry, experts claim - denzil_correa
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2014/jun/25/new-amazon-terms-book-industry-report-concessions

======
a3n
All they really need to do is stop dealing with Amazon. At all. Make their own
books-only retail outlet. Amazon's not the only group that can play hardball.

Anti-trust means they have to be careful, but they could form an independent
group. It could be done.

